# Mushrooms in Landscaping



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

I have sprayed and sprayed and sprayed for fungus in our landscaping, yet I am constantly getting mushrooms popping up as well as a white fungus. Anyone have any suggestions on a good product to use to prevent this? I know some areas stay wetter than they should, but I don't think there's much I can do about that. It's the clay soil. Would milorganite help that over time?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Mushrooms are the fruiting body of fungus. Some mushrooms are primary decomposers, and feed directly on wood, straw etc. Some are secondary decomposers that feed on organic matter that has already been broken down by primary decomposers. And there are tertiary decomposers that feed on scraps left over in the soil. Identifying the type of mushroom you're dealing with would give you a clue as to what's feeding it. If you have mulch in your landscaping beds, and it stays wet, that's fungus paradise. Unfortunately, lawn fungicides are not effective against the types of fungus that produce mushrooms. Bottom line, as long as there's moisture and a source of organic matter, they're not going away.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

You need to dig it out and replace. Only way.


----------



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

So my guess is the mushrooms at the base of this tree are a bad sign for it?


----------

